# Endoscopy with bougie dilation



## chetubig001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have a Dr. who did a full endoscopy reaching the duodenom and also using a bougie to dilate the esophagus with a 54 french.  Would I use a 43450 (manipulation of esophagus with bougie) and a 43235 OR a 43248 which includes the endoscopy but doesn't specify bougie?


----------



## j.berkshire (Dec 3, 2009)

CPT 43248 specifies EGD with dilation over a guide wire which is not the same as an unguided bougie dilator.  You are correct to use 43235 and 43450 if it was an unguided dilation. No modifiers are necessary.


----------



## chetubig001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks.  That makes sense and that's what I will do.


----------

